# Need a subtank mini glass in Vredenburg West cost



## BansheeZA (5/10/15)

I need a subtank mini glass in Vredenburg. Anyone know of a place where I can have a look


----------



## Deckie (5/10/15)

VapeCartel

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../products/kangertech-subtank-mini-spare-glass


----------



## BansheeZA (5/10/15)

I'm only here for the day and broke it on the way here. Thought I would try my luck. Otherwise will order when I'm mack home


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/10/15)

Mini and Nano spare glass arriving tomorrow:

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-subtank-mini-replacement-glass-tube/

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-subtank-nano-replacement-glass-tube/


----------

